# Best Hybrid/Cabinet Saw..Craftsman 22124, 22114, Steel City 35930, Delta?



## pabells (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope to buy my first table saw for home shop use, building prairie style/mission oak furniture and trim work.
I've looked at the Craftsman 22124 with a Biesemeyer fence. The example I saw was not assembled very well at a Sears store, but I don't suppose this is an indication of quality. This saw seems to be running around $1099. I also have catalog and web information on the Steel City 35930. I am attracted to this because of the riving knife and am hopeful that a granite top would cause me no problem and might be easier to maintain. It comes with an integrated mobile base and 30" Industrial fence. I haven't seen one up close.
There's also the Delta series 36-717 which runs around $1150.

What advice would anyone give me on making the selection of a saw?
I browse craigslist for nearby saws for sale used that might be appropriate, but so far nothing seems ideal, and I'm worried about lack of warranty on a used saw.

I've read Kelly Mehler's book and done a bit of research, but would like to hear from some seasoned woodworkers and anyone who's recently bought one of these (or other) saws.

Thanks!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

pabells,
Did a review of the Steel City 35915, same saw cast top, about three months ago. 
I'm assuming by your post, your looking for something along a hybrid or cabinet saw. (If you read the comments, you'll see why I differetiate between the two.) I've had a few opportunities to use it and love it so far. My source is listed in the review, feel free to PM if you want contact info.
I combined the Osbourne E-3 miter guage with the saw and am amazed.
Good luck with this major decision. Hey, its only the backbone of the shop. Just kidding, have fun and enjoy whatever you decide on.
BTKS


----------



## douginaz (Jun 11, 2007)

Decisions, decisions - I wish you luck. I really can't give any advice on the hybrids - I went with a Grizzly cabinet saw and never looked back. I can say though that for that 1000 bucks there is probably a Jet or powermatic out there, it's just a matter of time. As stated by BTKS, your saw is the backbone of the shop - personally - I would stay away from anything with the Craftsman name on it. I've been doing woodwork and mechanical work for quite a few years, I love the hand tools by Craftsman but will not buy anything from them with a cord, I have been burnt too many times.

That being said, when I was trying to decide on which SCMS to get and was asking anybody even remotely in the know - a magazine editor told me one factor most don't look at is the return rate. So I started calling stores that sold the three I was looking at, surprisingly the Hitachi had the lowest return rate by far, I bought one and it still performs perfectly after 11 years. I'm not touting Hitachi here, I'm just saying that the method of making up my mind gave me a sense of confidence and I never had buyers remorse. Just food for thought. 
Enjoy the journey! Let us know what you end up with. 
Later,
Doug in AZ.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the Grizzly G0478 hybrid saw and am very pleased with it. I bought it in 2007 before the price started creeping up. The table was dead flat and the fence (Shopfox) was good. Plenty of power with a 2 HP motor wired for 110 V. It is a power gobbler and needs a 30 amp circuit. I prewired my shop for 30 amp and have the option of converting to 220 v later. I handle a lot of 12/4 oak and the saw never bogged down on me. Dust collection is good. The blade guard/splitter is not good and the factory throat plate is too thin and has a lot of flex. Replaced the throat plate with a thicker zero clearance insert with a microsplitter. In the process of adding an overarm dust hood/blade guard. Overall, I am very happy with it. I agree with douginaz. Stay away from Craftsman. It has lousy power, fit and finish and dust collection. The Bies fence is not worth the other headaches this saw will bring you. Looked real hard at the Delta and Steel City also. The delta hydrid with the T2 fence (Delta brand Bies knock off) is reasoable but dust collection was lacking. The Steel City was a bit underpowered. Never looked at the Dewalt (open leg thing). The General and Jet hybrids have had some good reviews.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I owned the 22124 for over 3 years and thought it was a great saw. It's actually made by Steel City's Orion subsidiary. $1100 for it seems steep though….sale prices can make it much more attractive. The Steel City saw with the riving knife would definitely have some appeal, and all their saws have cabinet mounted trunnions….their better fence is very highly regarded.

The Delta has no mechanical or feature advantages over the other two that I'm aware of, and in fact is actually at a bit of a technical disadvantage due to it's trunnion structure….table mounted trunnions with connecting rods for an arbor carriage. Nonetheless, it should still serve you well, but it'd require a hefty price advantage for me to consider it.

If you've got 220v available, I'd agree that the 3hp Grizzly 1023 or Shop Fox equivalent are more substantial saws that are roughly in the same price range. If no 220v, you're limited to the saws that 2hp or less.

The new Ridgid R4511 is possibility….it's made by Steel City/Orion (or in conjuction with SC) for TTI/Ryobi for Ridgid. It's got a riving knife, granite top, cabinet mounted trunnions, large handwheels, and a Herculift all for $600. The fence is functional but is not quite in the same league as the Biesemeyer. At $600 retail, you'd have some wiggle room to peddle the stock fence and add something better if you wanted to….you might find that it's just fine though. Worth a look and some consideration anyway.

Good luck and please keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Todays saws are required to have a riving knife for safety purposes - finally someone realized the importance of safety on these machines, and how valuable and simple a riving knife is.

I personally just went through the same decision process, but with a lower budget. I did a review on the Steel city 35920 which is the same as the 35930 only with the cheaper fence. Although Steel City was very cooperative when I was looking for info, they didnt quite have the info to give me, and this whole process gave me a bad point of view on SC.

PS - when SteelCity first posted the 35930 (last week) on their website, they did the same trick they did previously with the 35920 - they posted a picture of the 35000G because they didn't yet a picture (read- they still haven't had in their headquarters) the 35930… which I just find to be somewhat troubling.

I ended up shying away from the SteelCity saw, and bought the Ridgid R4511 is basically the same saw in a different color (some say that Steel City is making it for Ridgid, others are saying that someone else is making both for Steel City and Ridgid).

I personally just have an iffy opinion regarding Steel City. not so much their products ,which I hear are good- but just their principles of doing business - which in the long term - something that I plan ahead for. in terms of the saw itself - the Ridgid is an excellent machine! and so should be the equivalent Steel City saw, so you should be good with either (Steel City 35930 comes with a better industrial fence)


----------

